# Any Honda experts here?



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've got a 98' Accord that just had the check engine light come on. I took it to Autozone to have them run the test to see what it was and the P1457 code came up, which usually has something to do with the EVAP system. Anyone out there own a Honda and have this problem? Or better yet, does anyone know of any good mechanics in Salt Lake County? I just want to get this thing fixed asap! I haven't noticed any problems in the way it drives or handles except just recently when I drive uphill it will occassionally jerk a few times. Any suggestions? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is som info I found.

The Check Engine Light (CEL) is on with a trouble code P1457. This is a trouble code for a leak in the Evaporative (EVAP) system, the charcoal canister side of the system.

People have fixed this with a cannister and vent shut valve, or fuel cap, or evap bypass solenoid.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

tighten the gas cap and go on with life


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

chet said:


> tighten the gas cap and go on with life


I did that a little while ago and even bought a new cap. i am going to disconnect the battery and see if it comes back on


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, good news is the light never came back on after I disconnected the battery and reconnected it. The only concern I have now is that it still jerks occassionally when I am going uphill. Any thoughts?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know how honda's work. But I had an american car to that. I just gave it a basic tune up and that fixed her up. Plugs, Wire's, Pcv. Do honda's even have spark plug wires, or an individual coil pack?


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Yours should have wires. Make sure you check the cap and rotor as well. Those things always get skipped. I have a good friend that works at Firestone in West Jordan who could help you out if you ever need an amazing tech. Just ask for Robert. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuel filters being clogged is most commonly revealed on inclines' have you ever changed it?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, the light came back on so I am going to check it out and see which of the above mentioned diagnostics it is that is causing it to jerk. What should I expect it to cost based on what needs to be fixed?

The car has 118,000 miles on it and it runs perfect other than what I have mentioned. I guess a tune up would be a good idea.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Do the tune up yourself. Plugs, wires, pcv valve. Just go to napa and tell them you want whats needed to do a tune up on your car its easy. If you haven't done one yet you are way over due. Just remember to do one plug and wire at a time and you can't screw up. Ask the nice folks at napa what to gap your plugs at.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I don't mean to sound annoying, but here is the latest update. I still haven't figured out what is wrong, other than another code popped up and the check engine light started blinking. Now code P1457 and P0300 are up. From the research I have done, it sounds like something is misfiring. I feel like every mechanic I have talked to has given me the run around saying they didn't know what it was, but now that this second code popped up I just wanted to see if anyone might have a better idea of what it was. I just hope the computer hasn't gone bad. I read on a honda forum somewhere that there is a common corrosion problem for the late 90's hondas with some wires under the car. Any ideas? Thanks for all the input so far, I appreciate all the help I can get.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** it Jat have you changed the plugs and wires yet or not? :mrgreen: I bad wire will cause a mis.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed..... please dont say the "n" word
8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Which one, "not"?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

"napa" :evil:


----------

